# Tire and wheel size



## gtohrdtp (Feb 17, 2013)

Will a 15x7 wheel with a 225/70-15 rub on the front fenders of 69 GTO


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Unsure, my '68 is very similar to yours but has the 15x7 with 215's which have plenty of clearance. Probably these 225's will fit yours.
Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in here and give you a concrete answer. (I'm certain a 225/60 will fit without clearance problems.)
Luck!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

225x60/15 7" fit fine with no issue on my '67.


----------



## gtohrdtp (Feb 17, 2013)

It may work that size is about 1" smaller diameter 
Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I always recommend using one of these to check tire/wheel fitment.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Percy-01201-WheelRite-Wheel-Simulator/dp/B002L1GFQE[/ame]

Cars can and do vary. You never know when things might have moved due to prior collision damage, a 'bad day' at the assembly plant, etc. Just because a combination fits on someone else's car is not a guarantee it'll fit on yours.

Bear


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, they do rub the front fender but just barely. I have the same tire and wheel size on my "68" I am looking to go one size down in the front. Hope this helps.

John


----------

